# Analizador de Espectro en el PC



## eljoseeee (Ene 9, 2007)

Buenas tardes,

Tengo una tarjeta desarrollada por mi que mide mediante una bobina modificaciones en el campo magnetico de esta.

Me gustaría saber si alguien sabe o conoce algun programa, tarjeta o dispositivo electronico que emule a un analizador de espectro (y sea mas barato) ya sea para el PC o independiente de este. MNe ayudaria muchisi mo para hacer oscilar la bobina en el punto optimo, es decir lejos de otras perturbaciones.

Un saludo,


----------



## eljoseeee (Ene 11, 2007)

A cver si puedo explicarme mejor:

Tengo un dispositivo electronico que inyecta una señal sinoidal a una frecuencia de entre 50Khz y 200Khz, a una bobina.
La bobina genera un campo magnetico proporcional a la intensidad de la señal y el mismo dispositivo mide variaciones de este campo.
Ahora bien si existen señales en el ambiente en estas frecuencias pueden "colarse" en el espectro de la señal que quiero medir....

Lo que estoy buscando es algun dispositivo para ver las señales en esas frecuencias, es decir un analizador de espectro, pero como "solo" lo necesito para el rango de 50 a 200Khz, busco algo que sea mas barato.

No se si existe alguna tarjeta para pinchar en un PC o algo similar.... la mejor tarjeta de audio que he encontrado mide señales hasta 90Khz (lo cual se me queda corto)


----------



## javier53 (Abr 23, 2009)

Yo tengo el analizador de espectro de 2 canales PCE-OC 1





Cuesta unos 280€ aproximadamente y tiene bastantes funciones:

    *  Analizador de espectro digital de 2 canales
    * Cuota de medición del analizador de espectro es de  50 mS/s por canal
    * Anchura de banda analógica del analizador de espectro DC hasta 5 MHz
    * Este analizador de espectro tiene diferentes posibilidades trigger, como activación automática
    * Multímetro de rango automático True RMS
    * Contador de frecuencia de 10 MHz
    * Autoset para un manejo sencillo
    * El analizador de espectro tiene un control de menú sencillo a través de teclas suaves
    * Pantalla gráfica del analizador de espectro tiene iluminación de fondo de 132 x 128 píxeles
    * Memoria interna del analizador de espectro es para un máximo de 16 capturas
    * Interfaz USB del analizador de espectro es para valores de medición DMM y transmisión de las ondas de medición
    * El analizador de espectro tiene función de registro de datos mediante el ordenador
    * Alimentación por red o acumulador (litio)
    * Seguridad: IEC-1010-1/ 664; CAT III/600V

De todas maneras si no te convence aquí tienes mas analizadores de espectro.

Saludos!


----------

